# Fire aboard in drydock



## Wismajorvik (Dec 29, 2011)

Back end of 1963 at Skaramanga we had a fire on deck while in drydock. The skipper, myself and the 2/O were strolling down the catwalk proceeding aft for lunch. A crane was depositing E/R spares 
onto the deck and some crates had been emptied with the packing material strewn around. The crane dropped a valve across the incoming shore supply electric cables resulting in a shower of sparks which ignited the packing. As this was burning we sought portable fire extinguishers in the alleyways but unfortunately discovered they had been sent ashore for 'testing'. We observed the fire until it eventually ran out of material to burn then proceeded to lunch in the dark. The moral to this story is not to send all your fire extinguishers away in one lot...


----------



## tunatownshipwreck (Nov 9, 2005)

Or simply swap them out.


----------



## Wismajorvik (Dec 29, 2011)

That would require spending money.....


----------



## tunatownshipwreck (Nov 9, 2005)

Wismajorvik said:


> That would require spending money.....


Oh, the pain.


----------

